

Ask HN: Which Works Best, Free Trial or Money-Back Guarantee? - jawuwoue

I&#x27;m wondering if I should
1) offer a 7-day Free Trial, or
2) charge the CC upfront and give a 30-day 100% Money-back Guarantee.<p>There are some articles out there which say that the 7-day Free Trial works best, but I wanted to take the pulse of the actual hacker community on this subject. If the free trial approach indeed works best, what&#x27;s the perfect timespan: 3 days, 7 days, or even 30 days?<p>If anyone has done any A&#x2F;B tests on this, please let me know. Thanks!
======
jeffmould
Without knowing anything about your product or service, my gut instinct would
be the 7-day free trial would work the best. With that in mind though, what
works for one person with one product/service may not always work for the next
so my A/B results (I don't have any for this type of test) would vary to yours
most likely. The results are going to also vary based on the overall
presentation of your site.

To me personally it is trivial to set up an A/B test with available tools that
the best route, and to get the most accurate results, to go is to conduct your
own A/B testing using your product/service and your own site. This is
especially critical with the timespan question you ask as well.

